# Gas Conversion Open Canvas



## NYPro (Jul 22, 2014)

If you were doing a gas conversion in your own house what would you choose for a 4 bedroom 1 bath eventually 2, 1800 sq ft home. Wall hung or conventional with a hot water heater? 2 zones btw. Also may potentially have a hydronic heated driveway. May go electric on this one with Warm zone snow melt system


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry man. This site is for people in the trade. It's not a place for homeowners to bypass local hardworking licensed plumbers to get free advice.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.diychatroom.com


----------

